# [SOLVED] Probleme mit "svn checkout"

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte eigentlich nur wie hier beschrieben ein Overlay hinzufügen, als ich merkte dass svn nicht geht.

Vor einer Weile hatt ich das Problem schon mit freetz.

Als ich das im entsprechgenden Forum gepostet hatte erhielt ich folgene Antwort:

 *Quote:*   

>  Frage: svn co http://svn.freetz.org/tags/freetz-1.0.3 <-- geht nicht
> 
> Antwort: Versuch mal svn://www.freetz.org, da läuft svnserve und nicht Apache mit mod_dav.
> 
> svn co svn://www.freetz.org/tags/freetz-1.0.3/

  Damit ging es dann.

Da ich svn nicht täglich nutze, ist es mir erst gar nicht aufgefallen.

Ich hab dann ein paar Tests gemacht und festgestellt, dass es nur http Quellen betrifft.

So nun aber die Frage:

Weshalb funktioiert der "svn checkout" nicht mehr über http bei mir?Last edited by 3PO on Fri Jun 05, 2009 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 3PO

Gelöst

Nach langer google Suche brachte folgendes die Lösung:

```
USE='-webdav-neon webdav-serf' emerge -1 dev-util/subversion
```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Gelöst
> 
> Nach langer google Suche brachte folgendes die Lösung:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

[I] dev-util/subversion

     Available versions:  1.5.5!t 1.5.6!t ~1.6.1!t ~1.6.2 {apache2 bash-completion berkdb ctypes-python debug doc dso elibc_FreeBSD emacs extras gnome-keyring java kde nls perl python ruby sasl test vim-syntax webdav-neon webdav-serf}

     Installed versions:  1.5.6!t(10:47:07 27/05/09)(bash-completion berkdb dso java nls perl python vim-syntax webdav-neon -apache2 -debug -doc -elibc_FreeBSD -emacs -extras -ruby -sasl -webdav-serf)

     Homepage:            http://subversion.tigris.org/

     Description:         Advanced version control system

Ich habe also genau das Gegenteil und bei mir geht es...

Tobi

----------

## Josef.95

Ist evtl. "subversion" vorher gar nicht installiert gewesen?

wenn ja, dies lässt sich via USE-Flag bei layman setzen

zb 

```
echo "app-portage/layman git subversion" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -avN layman
```

----------

## 3PO

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ist evtl. "subversion" vorher gar nicht installiert gewesen?....

 

Natürlich war subversion installiert, denn sonst hättes ja garnicht funktioniert.

Die Probleme hatte ich ja, wie schon gesagt, nur mit "http Quellen!.

----------

## mv

Da openssl (oder war es neon?) die Politik hat, bei ABI/API-Änderungen nicht immer die Versionsnummer zu ändern, muss man schon öfter mal neon und anschließend subversion neu emergen, damit der Netzzugriff wieder geht.

----------

## 3PO

Ich habe gerade nochmal getestet, mit webdav-neon, aber es geht bei mir nicht.

Mit webdav-serf geht es auf jeden Fall, - keine Ahnung weshalb?

--> Wo ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen webdav-serf und webdav-neon?

----------

